# Topics > Projects >  Steps, Amazing in motion, Lexus

## Airicist

Amazing in motion

Lexus, automaker, premium cars, Nagoya, Japan

"Steps" is the story of one larger-than-life figure brilliantly moving through a city in search of something-special.

----------


## Airicist

Get Ready for Amazing in Motion: May 2013 

 Published on Apr 21, 2013




> Coming May 2013, Lexus is bringing motion to life. Get ready.

----------

